# DCHA - Memberships Available $550



## DCHArutmanhand (May 21, 2019)

We have been a long running club for over 50 years.  We currently have over 4,000 acres in the following counties: Talliaferro, Warrren , Carroll, Coweta & Haralson. Membership is $550.00 for the first year and includes wife and children 17 & under. The dues drops to $500.00 after your first year of membership.  All tracts have club planted food plots and campsites, some have electricity.  For more info visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com.  Contact info: President Jim Rutledge 678-836-8726 or email rutman8600@att.net.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (May 21, 2019)

Called you earlier about this. Will be sending you the money soon.


----------



## Purpleheartvet2005 (Jun 18, 2019)

Do you have RV hook ups in the Talliaferro and Warren County camps?


----------



## Keith Karr (Jun 18, 2019)

You probably need to call....he hasn’t been on this site since May 21st.


----------



## ReggieC (Dec 31, 2019)

DCHArutmanhand said:


> We have been a long running club for over 50 years.  We currently have over 4,000 acres in the following counties: Talliaferro, Warrren , Carroll, Coweta & Haralson. Membership is $550.00 for the first year and includes wife and children 17 & under. The dues drops to $500.00 after your first year of membership.  All tracts have club planted food plots and campsites, some have electricity.  For more info visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com.  Contact info: President Jim Rutledge 678-836-8726 or emai
> 
> Do you have any leases coming in Talliaferro and Warren Counties areas for the 2020-2021 hunting season?


----------



## David brown (Jan 6, 2020)

interested in lease for 2020/2021 season. how many members are on this lease?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2020)

Y’all call the number. Has not been on here sence Nov. 5


----------

